# Does Anyone Have Multiple Cases?



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

I haven't actually indulged in this, but I have a naughty fantasy about having several different kindle cases, to match my mood, or maybe even my purse.... has anyone else done this or am I completely decadent?


----------



## inBOOK (Jun 7, 2011)

Lots of us have multiples and even some of us created our own companies to satisfy the need...www.goinbook.com


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Tara Maya said:


> I haven't actually indulged in this, but I have a naughty fantasy about having several different kindle cases, to match my mood, or maybe even my purse.... has anyone else done this or am I completely decadent?


I think there is a few decadent people here with multiple covers. I know I am one!


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

You might get fewer responses to ask "Does Anyone Have Only One Case?"    I'm guilty of more than one, but they are so much fun.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

For those of you who do have more than one case, how often do you swap them out, and what makes you chose different cases for different occasions? (Color, fashion, durability?)


----------



## meowzart (Mar 29, 2011)

Tara Maya said:


> I haven't actually indulged in this, but I have a naughty fantasy about having several different kindle cases, to match my mood, or maybe even my purse.... has anyone else done this or am I completely decadent?


Oh you haven't been here very long LOL
We have kindle fashion as an art form


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

LOL at Meow!  Part of the fun of the Kindle is being able to dress it up and take it out.  I have three cases so far and have had several skins for it.  I'm fickle that way.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Hmm. I have one skin, one light, and one case and they all work perfectly together and in different combinations.

I think I would only get another case if I had another, different need...like something waterproof, for ex.

And looks are part of it only in a subtle way for me, as I dont wish to call attention to me or my Kindle out in public.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I have an Oberon (fern, Avenue of Trees) and an Amazon lighted cover. I use the Oberon nearly all of the time, but when I think I may be somewhere with less than good light for reading, I switch to my Amazon cover. I love my Oberon so much that I am always in a hurry to put my K3 back in it when I've changed to the Amazon cover.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

For my K2 I have 2 Oberons (one green forest and one navy wave), 2 Amazon covers, and 2 M-Edge cases ( one green apple and one purple). I sold the navy Oberon Wave and I only use the green Oberon Forest now. I just don't feel the need to switch them out.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

When I had my K2, I had a couple of cases. My K3 stays in her Oberon!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I suspect I'm probably the queen of multiple Kindle cases, I have 8 different cases, have 2 Kindles.  I used to change them out about once a week, just for something different but now I mostly use my Noreve cases and my Amazon lighted cover.  The Noreves are my absolute favorites, I would be happy using them all the time now.


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

I have a couple


----------



## Cyndi (Aug 2, 2010)

I have 2 cases, a waterproof container, 3 homemade cases/sleeves and I'm planning on making more!


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

I had I think 7 or 8 cases for my K2. I have a case and a sleeve for my K3.

I change them out whenever I feel like it for just about every reason imaginable!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I have a green and pink Amazon cover for summer because they are bright colors and I don't worry about reading outside in the sun with these.  I have a lighted cover too although I don't need the light that much but keep it in case I do.

The rest of the year I have an Oberon or 2 to switch periodically.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Lol I have 4 oberons with # 5 on the way soon.  I am a diehard baseball fan and made a huge mistake of changing when a winning streak ended. I was recently told I had to stick to one when the stretch run started.  Typically thats July 31 until season end. However, After our first 3 game loosing streak(our first all season) I got a text from my friend saying I HAD to change to my red cover for the stretch starting with today's game.  Which I did after I had a good laugh and we won LOL which if it works I'll continue to use until my Celtic hounds arrives next week.
yes, baseball people are superstitious when it comes to their game.  Having said that I do in a way look forward to being able to use one until I honestly get tired of it during the off season.

sorry for the novel, but you asked about our changing habits  hopefully I also gave you a chuckle or smile as well.  Welcome to the boards


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Cute story, Misty!  And I totally understand, my daughter is a die-hard Atlanta Braves fan ever since I took her to her first live game when she was 14 years old.  Now, going to Atlanta to a couple of Braves' games is her annual vacation.  I'm just glad I don't have to go with her anymore   Too hot for me, but I gladly did it for her when she was younger.


----------



## Irving (Jul 25, 2011)

I have two, but one I don't really use. I got the second one for a replacement of my first (which I didn't care for).


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

RiddleMeThis said:


> I had I think 7 or 8 cases for my K2. I have a case and a sleeve for my K3.
> 
> I change them out whenever I feel like it for just about every reason imaginable!


'scuse me....off-topic but I checked out your blog on equine color genetics...and it was written Sept. 25, 2012.

There are a ton of people on this forum into fantasy and sci-fi that would love some news of da futcha.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

9MMare said:


> 'scuse me....off-topic but I checked out your blog on equine color genetics...and it was written Sept. 25, 2012.
> 
> There are a ton of people on this forum into fantasy and sci-fi that would love some news of da futcha.


Hahaha I had to adjust the dates so that it shows up in the order that I want it to. Sadly, have no knowledge of the future.

Thanks for checking out the blog though!!!


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

RiddleMeThis said:


> Sadly, have no knowledge of the future.


What a pi, I was just about to ask you for the lottery numbers


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I agree- it would have been easier to respond "who doesn't"!  I have 3: one is a Noreve I put on when I want to be subtlety elegant, a M-Edge Latitude Jacket for wonderful protection, and a custom M-Edge of a photo of my beloved Golden Retriever for when I'm feeling sentimental about him.

I wish there was a way to change skins easily, as that would be fun too.


----------



## JenniferBecton (Oct 21, 2010)

I have the same urge as the OP. I want another outfit for my Kindle. I love the Out of Print covers from MEdge, and I've been restraining myself for months. But my birthday is coming up in September....


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Tara Maya said:


> I haven't actually indulged in this, but I have a naughty fantasy about having several different kindle cases, to match my mood, or maybe even my purse.... has anyone else done this or am I completely decadent?


Nope, not me; I haven't done this. You are completely decadent.

Oh, okay, I admit it: I have five covers for my K3.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Cardinal said:


> Nope, not me; I haven't done this. You are completely decadent.
> 
> Oh, okay, I admit it: I have five covers for my K3.


And that's why I love you, you are my Kindle-case sister


----------

